# bra



## ofbsac1965* (Aug 5, 2016)

does anyone know where I can get a bra for a 65 gto


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

ofbsac1965* said:


> does anyone know where I can get a bra for a 65 gto



What cup size?? :lol: The only thing I saw on the web was a company out of Australia, but they had no pricing.

You may want to try a local upholstery shop and see if they could sew one up for you, I would think one of them could do that for you. :thumbsup:


----------

